# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  كيف تنام بسرعة

## دموع الورد

*كيف تنام بسرعة*


*بعض الطرق                              الطبيعية التي يوصي بها الخبراء ويمكن أن تقودك إلى                              نوم جيد وهادئ .. عليك في البداية قراءة وفهم المطلوب                              .. نتمنى لكم نوما هنيئاً إن شاء الله


*  *الوقوف على رجل واحدة
**حاول أن                              تقف على رجل واحده لمدة 30 ثانية ، قد تكون حركة غريبة                              لكنها مفيدة ، فعندما تركز انتباهك على حفظ توازنك فإن                              مخك أيضا يدع كل مهامه جانباً ، ويركز على هذه الحركة                              وتكون النتيجة أن عقلك أكثر راحة واسترخاء وأكثر صفاء                              لذلك عندما تستلقي في سريرك يغلبك النعاس سريعاً .


تناول الكالسيوم
                            وجد الباحثون أن الكالسيوم يعمل على استرخاء الجهاز                              العصبي ، وانه يساعد على النوم بسرعة 50% وكذلك يجعلك                              تنام نوما عميقا ، لذلك يجب اخذ كوبا من الحليب الدافئ                              قبل النوم ، وإذا كنت لا تحب منتجات الألبان حاول                              تناول 1000 ملغ من مكملات الكالسيوم قبل ساعة من موعد                              النوم


                                                         التوقف عن التنفس
                            بمجرد أن ترقد فوق السرير خذ نفسا عميقاً وتوقف عن                              التنفس مدة 10 ثوان وكرر هذه الحركة عدة مرات ، أثبتت                              الدراسات أن هذه الحركة تقلل من نشاط الموجات الدماغية                              وتجعلها تصل إلى المراحل التي تحدث عادة في المراحل                              الأولى قبل النوم


*  *اللون الأزرق
**أعد                              طلاء جدران غرفتك باللون الأزرق الفاتح وأجعل فراشك                              أزرق ، فقد بينت بعض الدراسات أن هذا اللون يساعد                              الجسم على الاسترخاء الشيء الذي يساعد على النوم                              السريع


    مساج القدمين
                            إن مجرد الضغط على باطن أصابع قدميك لمدة 30 ثانية                              يساعدك في الدخول في مرحلة النوم بسرعة ، والسبب أن                              باطن أصابع القدمين مرتبط مباشره مع المخ ، وعملية                              تحفيزها تقودك إلى الهدوء والاسترخاء


رائحة العطر
**                             وجدت دراسة أجرتها جامعة ' ويلنغ جيسويت ' في '                              فرجينيا ' أن رائحة الياسمين تساعد في النوم أكثر من                              أي رائحة أخرى ، وتوصلت الدراسات إلى أن التعرض لعطر                              الياسمين لم يجعل المرضى فقط يدخلون في النوم أسرع من                              الذين تعرضوا لعطر الخزامي أو الذين لم يتعرضوا إلى أي                              عطر .. إنما أيضا وجدوا أنهم يشعرون بنشاط اكبر خلال                              اليوم


      شد العضلات
                            أظهرت الدراسات أن شد العضلة خمس مرات وإرخاءها يساعدك                              في الدخول في النوم لأن ذلك يتطلب منك أن تركز انتباهك                              في جزء من جسمك في كل مرة الشيء الذي يحرر جسمك من                              الجهد ويجعله في حالة ارتخاء..
*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووووووو

يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

يحلي ايامك

شكرا على المرور

----------


## شمس الشتاء

دموع الورد شو هاد 
رائع

----------


## دموع الورد

ان شاء الله يفيدكم :Icon31: 

يسلموا على المرور

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا دموع الورد لعى المعلومات الرائعه
والمهمة جدا

----------


## saousana

انا اول ما احط راسي على المخدة بنام 
بس حلو الواحد ياخد فكرة  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

> انا اول ما احط راسي على المخدة بنام 
> بس حلو الواحد ياخد فكرة


وانا نفس الشي اول ما احط راسي على المخدة بنام لاني بكون مستنفذ كل طاقاتي  :Cry2:

----------


## دليلة

كثير حلو يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

الوقوف على رجل واحدة
*حاول أن تقف على رجل واحده لمدة 30 ثانية ، قد تكون حركة غريبة لكنها مفيدة ، فعندما تركز انتباهك على حفظ توازنك فإن مخك أيضا يدع كل مهامه جانباً ، ويركز على هذه الحركة وتكون النتيجة أن عقلك أكثر راحة واسترخاء وأكثر صفاء لذلك عندما تستلقي في سريرك يغلبك النعاس سريعاً .

*

*اخوي بدو ينام*
*ومش عارف*
*قاعد بفكر بامتحان بكرا*
*حكيتلو طبق هاي*
وقف على رجل وحده 
*اجى عملها*
*وفجأة وقع على وجهة* 
*من النعس*
*
*

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man                      
> _الوقوف على رجل واحدة
> حاول أن تقف على رجل واحده لمدة 30 ثانية ، قد تكون حركة غريبة لكنها مفيدة ، فعندما تركز انتباهك على حفظ توازنك فإن مخك أيضا يدع كل مهامه جانباً ، ويركز على هذه الحركة وتكون النتيجة أن عقلك أكثر راحة واسترخاء وأكثر صفاء لذلك عندما تستلقي في سريرك يغلبك النعاس سريعاً .
> 
> 
> 
> اخوي بدو ينام
> ...


 :Db465236ff: عنجد؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

انا مش مثلكم..بتغلب لحتى نام :Eh S(2): 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_عنجد؟؟_


 اه والله 
لغاية هلا بعدني بضحك
الي ربع ساعة بضحك
لانه ما شفتي كيف وقع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> عنجد؟؟
> 
> 
>  اه والله 
> لغاية هلا بعدني بضحك
> ...


 ممتاز :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووووووووووورة
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

شكر لمروركم :Smile:

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا دموع الورد على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على  المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على مرورك :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

*اللون الأزرق
**أعد طلاء جدران غرفتك باللون الأزرق الفاتح وأجعل فراشك أزرق ، فقد بينت بعض الدراسات أن هذا اللون يساعد الجسم على الاسترخاء الشيء الذي يساعد على النوم السريع*
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

